# Have Forums helped or Hindered our Arts?



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 25, 2003)

After a few years now..... I see benefits but I also see a lot of detriments... what does everyone else think?

:asian:


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *After a few years now..... I see benefits but I also see a lot of detriments... what does everyone else think?
> 
> :asian: *



what do you mean our "Arts"??? you mean "AK"??? I assume you mean every KEMPO branch.

In the forum

1-Meet different COOL people in the same/different Art from different/same instructor

2-Have our questions ANSWERED so that we can learn the history of art, who is who, techniques, and many more.

the best thing that happens to us is INTERNET. It saves us time and money.


----------



## JD_Nelson (Oct 25, 2003)

is this EPAK specific??

I believe they help when taken with a grain of salt.


Salute,


JD


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Orig. posted by CoolKempoDude _*
> what do you mean our "Arts"??? you mean "AK"??? I assume you mean every KEMPO branch.
> *



Well, yes I was refering to all arts,,,,actually I should have posted this in the General Kenpo section.... many apologies...



> _Orig. posted by CoolKempoDude _*
> In the forum
> 
> 1-Meet different COOL people in the same/different Art from different/same instructor
> ...



Well, to "us" I take as meaning the students..... for the instructors it is the opposite sometimes... students want information for free.  

:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Well, yes I was refering to all arts,,,,actually I should have posted this in the General Kenpo section.... many apologies...
> 
> 
> ...



Well, just don't do it again! 

Yes, I think the forum has helped alot!


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *
> 
> 1-Well, yes I was refering to all arts,,,,actually I should have posted this in the General Kenpo section.... many apologies...
> ...



1- I don't dare to demand an apology from you. LOL. I don't think you have done anything wrong here

2- your question " what does everyone else think?"  is general somewhat. There is no way I can know if you want to talk about students or teachers or people.

Sorry, I didn't know you want me to talk as a *student* or *teacher*. I agree with you about students having information for FREE .

if you recalled my post in this thread, i mentioned "Have our questions ANSWERED so that we can learn the history of art, who is who, techniques, and many more"

you and other properly see me demonstrate *free information* when i asked a lot of questions in "general" area

I also meant "STUDENTs" when mentioning that. Except i didn't put a word "FREE" in the end. I'll remember to do that in the future POSTS


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _
> *1- I don't dare to demand an apology from you. LOL. I don't think you have done anything wrong here
> 
> 2- your question " what does everyone else think?"  is general somewhat. There is no way I can know if you want to talk about students or teachers or people.
> ...



1. Nothing wrong?  I beg to differ.
2. He wants to talk about all of us.


Nothing free here, you want questions answered,  the Goldendragon demands payment!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Orig. posted by CoolKempoDude _*
> I didn't know you want me to talk as a *student* or *teacher*. "Have our questions ANSWERED so that we can learn the history of art, who is who, techniques, and many more"
> *



Well, I try not to label people, we should all be students and some of us that have been around a while will also wear the teacher hat at times.

By all means, Ask away to anyone about anything.  That is the opportunity YOU or WE have is to ask, read, and thus be able to make up your own mind and determine what you ask .... "History, Who is Who, Techniques etc.".  However, at times we are limited to the one dimensional format we have since we can not "feel" emotion on the net.  So this has been the source of many a misunderstandings and disagreements I think. Also, trying to describe techniques and technical things sometimes gets difficult without sight.
We are not without our challenges. 
:asian:


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *
> By all means, Ask away to anyone about anything.  That is the opportunity YOU or WE have is to ask, read, and thus be able to make up your own mind and determine what you ask .... "History, Who is Who, Techniques etc.".  However, at times we are limited to the one dimensional format we have since we can not "feel" emotion on the net.  So this has been the source of many a misunderstandings and disagreements I think. Also, trying to describe techniques and technical things sometimes gets difficult without sight.
> We are not without our challenges.
> :asian: *



because you never say "AMEN" to my question, i will say AMEN for what you said here


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *
> Nothing free here, you want questions answered,  the Goldendragon demands payment!
> 
> *



all he has to do is to WAIT for Bob's APPROVAL. It is not big ONLY 25k/year


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Origin. posted by CoolKempoDude _*
> All he has to do is to WAIT for Bob's APPROVAL. It is not big ONLY 25k/year
> *



{hiding in a corner}, waiting for the screaming to start!:shrug:


----------



## Arthur (Oct 26, 2003)

The proliferation of internet forums and internet communication has definately aided me, and I would think most martial artists.

It has helped to show of the hard working and skilled teacher who only teaches out of his/her garage while putting the scam artists, liars and frauds under the microscope.

The cheap rent of the internet combined with grassroots participation of the practitioners, has created the great equalizer of the 21st century.

In the 18oo's the gun brought combatants closer to being equal... in the 21st century, the internet makes the combat instructors closer to equality.

Its been a wonderful thing, and IMO, people like Bob Hubbard (martialtalk), Fabien Sena (Cyberkwoon) and John Lindsey (E-budo), and others in the same tradition have in a modern way served to popularize martial arts much like action stars of the 1970's did.

the difference is the electronic medium is doing more to bring the truth about martial arts to the people, rather than exagerated glory.

i think we should all be thankful that there is a place where this topic of discussion can even take place. Heck the very existence of this thread is perhaps the answer to the initial question 

Arthur :soapbox:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Arthur _
> *The proliferation of internet forums ...
> Arthur :soapbox:
> *



Good Post, Arthur!

:asian:


----------



## Kenpomachine (Oct 26, 2003)

I would see it is positive also in that it spurs thinking and help in the developing and/or clarification of new ideas. 

Of course, always having in mind that you need to work these ideas on an actual dummy :lol:


----------



## KenpoMatt (Oct 26, 2003)

I believe they have helped. Information sharing (when it happens) helps us all.

On a personal note - these forums have helped me stay focused. Somtimes I get burned out when training. Or, I wonder, can I really hack it? Did anyone else struggle with the technique of that form? These forums make me feel like I'm part of a bigger community. They help me to see that everyone has ups & downs in their training. It helps me stay motivated.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoMatt _
> *I believe they have helped. These forums have helped me stay focused. They forums make me feel like I'm part of a bigger community. They help me to see that everyone has ups & downs in their training. It helps me stay motivated.
> *



Those are some very good reasons.
Can't argue with those!!!

But I do see problems sometimes between the instruction of some of the material which raises questions and arguments (unfortunately) of who is teaching the more accurate information and how it is taught... This would be a nice obstacle to overcome, If we could.

:asian:


----------



## MJS (Oct 27, 2003)

I'd have to say that it did both.  Its nice to be able to exchange ideas and to see how we all do our training.  Unfortuantely, yes, there have been many arguments and some people have left due to this.  

Mike


----------



## molson (Oct 30, 2003)

In my experience the internet has helped my kenpo in providing me with a number of different ideas and information which has broadened my thinking. As for forums I would personally say that a lot if it has hurt kenpo. Forums have really brought all of the bickering, ego's and arguements to the forefront. There are several kenpo associations I would not be a member of, due to the association of forum posters.  I enjoy all of the constructive comments, informative ideas and opinions but really get frustrated with all of the mine is better, I know and you don't mentality. I've been training for a long time and with family and work responsibilities, kenpo has been my escape. Forums sometimes tend to taint that escape for me.


----------

